# Problem with the installation



## MrBean (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, I tried to install FreeBSD but I was unable to boot it. This is what I got in my screen and it continuously reboot my laptop:


```
CD Loader 1.2

Building the boot loader arguments
Looking up /BOOT/LOADER... Found
Relocating the loader and the BTX
Starting the BTX loader
```

Yesterday, I tried PC-BSD and I got the same problem as seen here http://forums.pcbsd.org/showthread.php?t=16961

Neither 64bit or 32bit, live or not (normal FreeBSD) doesen't work for me. Still the same problem at the boot stage. My laptop is an Elitebook from HP.

I tried normal FreeBSD CD in my old PII 266MHz and I encounter the same situation.


----------



## zhoopin (Aug 15, 2012)

Change the BIOS setting: 

 Sets the controller to "IDE mode": SATA: IDE (Not AHCI)
*AND/OR*

 Diable eSATA port

Maybe it's not relevant, but it's worth to update BIOS.


----------



## MrBean (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes the problem is the AHCI. If I set to IDE mode, it can load FreeBSD but the Windows 7 won't start... 

So when FreeBSD can support this feature (AHCI) or is there any alternative?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 6, 2012)

FreeBSD works fine with AHCI.  Windows, OTOH, may only work with what was present when it was installed.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2012)

MrBean said:
			
		

> Yes the problem is the AHCI. If I set to IDE mode, it can load FreeBSD but the Windows 7 won't start...


Slightly off-topic help :e 
But this worked for me: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/922976 

When you install Windows it basically disables all other drivers to speed up booting. By changing the setting from AHCI to IDE (or vise verse) Windows can't start because the required driver is disabled. Enable the driver and Windows will happily start with either setting.


----------



## MrBean (Sep 12, 2012)

Unfortunately, it doesn't work for me... nothing changed


----------



## zhoopin (Sep 12, 2012)

Don't waste your time, Install FreeBSD over virtual machine (VM), Keep working until you find a solution.
"A good plan violently executed now is better than a perfect plan executed next week." (G. S. Patton)


----------

